# Help Needed



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

There were some Crypt questions over on the AGA forum, and I tried to answer, but one of them was about C. pygmaea and I don't have a clue. Could one of you go over there and help me out?

http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/viewtopic.php?t=350

Ben


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

the pygmaea refers to the small inflorescene.. The plant is actually rather large... up to 7-8 inches tall and looks rather wendtii-like. See Jan's description here: http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pyg/pyg.html

For some reason, it's not really common in the trade....


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

budak said:


> For some reason, it's not really common in the trade....


I think It´s is yet a recent found specie.

Really it´s an easy plant, mine grow and flower ussually in my emersed set up.










How you can see in the above pictures, the flower is rally small, and how is well said by Budak, the latin name refer to the small size of the sphate.

Greets from Spain


----------

